# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Suche robustes Smartphone für Outdoor Aktivitäten.

## achtimrad

Hallo, 

Weiss da jemand bescheid? Ich will mir ein neues Smartphone zulegen. Ich bin auf der Suche nache einem Handy das robust ist und Stösse vertragen kann und wenn möglich, auch wasserfest und staubgeschützt ist. Ich habe kürzlich im Urlaub so eins gesehen und war echt cool. leider weiss ich nicht das Fabrikat und hab so etwas hier in den Läden auch noch nicht gefunden.

Kann mir bitte jemand mit Info dazu helfen.

Danke Leute! :Wink:

----------


## zuz

von cat gibts da was mit baustellen flair: catphones.com/phones/b15-smartphone.aspx bissel älterer androide der wohl schwer kaputt zu bekommen ist. wenns nicht ganz so robust sein muss, dann ist zb das galaxy s4 active oder eventuell auch die aktuellen xperia z von sony einen blick wert.

----------


## Nose

runbo x5 oder x6, wenns ein bischen stabiler sein soll.achja, und je nach dem was du vor hast wär auch ein samsung xcover2 zu überlegen.

----------


## georg

Kommt drauf an, was du unter Outdoor verstehst. 7 Tage in der Wildnis? Gibts leider nicht wirklich. Das was die Hersteller darunter verstehen? Also nicht in Watte packen sondern nur in eine Schutzhülle? Das gibts.

Cat B15: Schaut robust aus, mag es auch sein, aber die Leistung ist echt unterirdisch.  Reicht nicht wirklich für Outdoornavigation mit Rasterkarten.
Samsung S4 Active: Wie jedes Samsung voll mit Samsung Bloatware. Display im Regen/Schnee und/oder mit Handschuhen nicht bedienbar.
Runbo X5: Schwer zu bekommen, kaum Erfahrungen. X6 kenne ich nicht einmal??
Sony Xperia Z: hoher Stromverbrauch und kein wechselbarer Akku.  -> disqualifiziert sich damit für Outdoorgebrauch. Display im Regen/Schnee  und/oder mit Handschuhen nicht bedienbar.

Imho bleibt nur die Standardmethode übrig: Smartphone in ein Zip-plastiksackerl stecken.

----------


## Nose

achja, ganz vergessen, lenovo hat auch das ein oder andere interessante modell im angebot:
www.amazon.de/Lenovo-S750-Wat.../dp/B00DU1CL8U

man kann, das ist nützlich zu wissen, bei den android-telefonen noch einiges rausholen wenn man die teile rooted und "entschlackt". bloatware und dergleichen ist dann kein thema mehr. 
und wenn du ein klein wenig experimentierfreudig bist, dann ist das flashen einer anderen firmware auch eine durchaus praktikable option. das ist kein hexenwerk, aber kann dein telefon ein entscheidendes stück nutzbarer machen.
solltest du da noch mehr wissen wollen, frag einfach nach, ich kenn mich damit relativ gut aus.

----------


## georg

Smartphone rooten oder sogar eine andere Firmware draufspielen heißt aber Garantieverlust. Sollte man nur mit Geräten machen deren Garantie schon abgelaufen ist. Den Counter zurücksetzen ist sehr oft eine aufwendige Prozedur. Alternativfirmware benötigen auch mehr Strom und sind für Outddor daher nicht geeignet. CM zB je nach Modell und Version rund 10-20% weniger Laufzeit. Kann auch mehr sein. Für viele Modelle gibts nicht einmal brauchbare Mods. Ein Outdoor Smartphone muß um einiges stabiler laufen als irgendein Spielereigimmick oder Businessgerät. Da muß man sehr genau austesten ob der Mod tatsächlich einwandfrei funktioniert.

----------


## Nose

das mit dem garantieverlust stimmt, allerdings nur bedingt: www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwel...artphones.html
bei einem einigermaßen populären kernel hat man also durchaus recht gute chancen seine garantie zu behalten, vor allem wenn es ein hardwaredefekt ist.

das mit dem zusätzlichen stromverbrauch kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, hab ich doch genau das gegenteil bei meinem s2 festgestellt, und zwar genau mit CM! also so pauschal würd ich das nicht behaupten wollen. gerade wenn ich mir dann anschaue dass es z.b. android 4.4 fürs (bleiben wir beim beispiel) galaxy s2 gibt, das signifikant weniger strom verbraucht als die jüngste jelly-bean version. sicher gibt es custom-roms die relativ schlecht programmiert sind und so mehr akku fressen, aber das reicht, meines erachtens nach, nicht um pauschal zu sagen "custom-rom frisst mehr strom".
sicher, muss man, sofern man das vor hat, schon vorher gucken ob es für das wunsch-telefon ein brauchbaren root-kernel gibt oder eine alternative firmware, aber sofern man ein halbwegs populäres telefon hat findet sich da was. MIUI ist da auch eine sehr interessante alternative zu CM.
was die stabilität angeht kann man, meiner erfahrung nach, nicht pauschal sagen dass eine custom-firmware schlechter läuft als die hersteller firmware. wenn ich mir anschaue was leute im bekanntenkreis für probleme mit ihren handys haben, obwohl sie die original-firmware verwenden, muss ich mich schon sehr wundern. gerade samsung scheint da sehr anfällig zu sein! (konkrete beispiele aus meinen bekanntenkreis sind das S2, S3 und auch das S4, die alle, teils grottenschlecht, mit originalfirmware laufen!)
aktuell hab ich auf meinem s2 die "slimrom" drauf und der akku hält jetzt gern auch mal 2 tage, das war davor, bei gleichen einstellungen und nutzungsverhalten, nie drin!

allerdings muss man zweifellos einiges an recherche in das thema investieren und es empfiehlt sich nicht einfach "irgendein" custom-rom zu flashen. aber das ist halt ne kosten-nutzen rechnung die jeder für sich beantworten muss.
gerade beim von mir verlinkten lenovo s750 finden sich custom roms im netz die, was man so liest, tatsächlich stabiler laufen sollen als die original-firmware. bei den genannten samsung-modellen sowieso.

was das akkuthema aber entscheidend entschärfen kann ist ein akkupack, den ich bei der "outdoor-nutzung" ohnehin mitführen würde.

----------


## georg

Gerade das I9100 mit CM im allen Versionen ist DAS Paradebeispiel für Garantieverlust und einen stromfressenden Mod.

1.) Garantie: Um den Zähler zurückzusetzen benötigst du den USB Dongle. Ohne dem ist das keine triviale Aktion. Samsung ist dafür bekannt sich einfach stur zu stellen. D.h. du hast jetzt wegen einem dummen Klugfon die Möglichkeit Samsung zu klagen, das Recht ist ja auf deiner Seite. Viel Spaß.

2.) CM benötigt sowohl in der CM 10 Stable als auch in der CM 11 nightly je nach Version deutlich mehr Strom. Es gab Nightlies die 200% mehr Energie benötigt haben! Derzeit benötigt die 10 stable (nightly ist für Outdoor sowieso inakzeptabel) rund 20-100% mehr Strom als das Stock ROM.

Mit dem Stock ROM hab ich am i9100 in Outdooruse immer mehr als 2 Tage Akku gehabt inkl permanenten GPS Tracking. Mit CM war das Maximum mit angepaßten Governor und Flugmodus 1,5 Tage - Durchschnitt 1 Tag. Also der doppelte Stromverbrauch.

Meine Erfahrungen mit Samsung Galaxy und Custom Rom im Outdoor Betrieb sind absolut konträr zu deinen.

----------


## Nose

ich bin erstaunt.

allerdings hab ich da einen verdacht. einem freund (er hat auch ein i9100) hab ich den CM aufgespielt und der hat ähnliches berichtet wie du...ich hatte mich der sache dann angenommen und festgestellt: er spinnt nicht, ich spinn nicht, es gibt tatsächlich einen unterschied. 

meine persönliche theorie dazu ist dass es zwei verschiedene revisionen des S2 gibt und der cm-akku-verbrauch davon abhängt welche der beiden man denn hat. 
auch nach mehrmaliger neuinstallation waren nämlich auf dem einen gerät, zuverlässig reproduzierbare fehler aufgetreten während auf dem anderen gerät alles wie es sollte lief. bei identischer software und identischer hardware KANN das garnicht passieren. -> es muss verschiedene S2 (und damit mein ich nicht die "g" und "plus" versionen, sondern das I9100!) versionen geben!

naja. einigen wir uns drauf dass man in custom-roms kein allheil-mittel findet, aber nach entsprechender recherche (und dem nötigen sachverstand) durchaus davon profitieren kann?  :Wink:

----------


## Sethimus

> achja, ganz vergessen, lenovo hat auch das ein oder andere interessante modell im angebot:
> www.amazon.de/Lenovo-S750-Wat.../dp/B00DU1CL8U
> 
> man kann, das ist nützlich zu wissen, bei den android-telefonen noch einiges rausholen wenn man die teile rooted und "entschlackt". bloatware und dergleichen ist dann kein thema mehr. 
> und wenn du ein klein wenig experimentierfreudig bist, dann ist das flashen einer anderen firmware auch eine durchaus praktikable option. das ist kein hexenwerk, aber kann dein telefon ein entscheidendes stück nutzbarer machen.
> solltest du da noch mehr wissen wollen, frag einfach nach, ich kenn mich damit relativ gut aus.


genau, erst ein geraet kaufen und dann selbst fuer benutzbarkeit sorgen. lieber gleich zu apple...

----------


## achtimrad

Hey Leute,

da bin ich aber platt über die ganzen Informationen die ihr mir gegeben habt. Danke! Einiges, besonders das rooten und neue Firmware, das ist mir aber zu hoch. Ich brauch eigentlich nur was, was funktioniert nachdem es ein Trauma erlebt hat. Das cat b15 wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. Da gibt's ein video drüber und das sieht ganz solide aus. 

Mal sehen was noch so empfohlen wird. Hoffe auch auf persönliche Erfahrungskommentare...

----------


## georg

> genau, erst ein geraet kaufen und dann selbst fuer benutzbarkeit sorgen. lieber gleich zu apple...


 Oh nein, ein Apfel-Fanboy. Hab übrigens auch ein IPhone 4S .. absolut unbrauchbar (nicht nur) für Outdooruse.
Sämtliche Apple vs Android vs. den Rest der Welt Postings diverser Fanboys werden ab jetzt kommentarlos gelöscht. Beschwerden sind nach Cupertino, Mountain View oder gleich ans das Salzamt zu schicken.

Ich hab mit Android als Outdoorgerät ein anderes Riesenproblem:

-) Wenn man ein Klugfon auch als solches nutzt, dann sind dort private Daten drauf (emails etc) die niemanden was angehen.
-) Wenn man dann folgerichtig das Telefon verschlüsselt geht das nur mit aktivierter Tastensperre.
-) Die maximale Dauer bis die Tastensperre aktiv wird sind 30min - egal welcher Mod. Dann muss man das Passwort eingeben. Was im Outdooruse zB mit Handschuhen und/oder im Schneesturm eine mühsame Angelegenheit ist - eigentlich unbenutzbar.

Dh. auf einem Klugfon, das im richtigen Outdoorbetrieb verwendet wird, darf man keine sensiblen Daten lagern weil Verschlüsselung nicht möglich (nicht praktikabel) ist. Das finde ich echt doof.  :Frown: 

Ich verwende (Andriod) Smartphones trotzdem als primäre Navigationsgeräte mit Apemap auch im Hochgebirge (war damit schon auf über 5500m) weil das Kartenmaterial besser, billiger und wenn man selber scannt und kalibriert auch alles verfügbar ist was es an Papierkarten gibt. Ich hab aber immer ein dezitiertes GPS als Backup mit.

edit:



> meine persönliche theorie dazu ist dass es zwei verschiedene revisionen des S2 gibt und der cm-akku-verbrauch davon abhängt welche der beiden man denn hat.


 Ich hab zwei Stk vom i9100 und bei beiden das selbe Phänomen. Ich hab auf xda-developers aber auch schon sehr konträre Meinungen dazu gelesen. Evtl. gibts tatsächlich mehrere Revisionen. Wie auch immer - man muß das Gerät finden, welches der beste Kompromiss für einen selber ist. Ein wirklich sehr gutes oder gar perfektes Gerät gibts es leider nicht.

nochn edit: Gerade haben wir in der Famile ein S5 dazubekommen. Werd mir das mal fladern  :Devil:  und ausprobieren.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Dh. auf einem Klugfon, das im richtigen Outdoorbetrieb verwendet wird, darf man keine sensiblen Daten lagern weil Verschlüsselung nicht möglich (nicht praktikabel) ist. Das finde ich echt doof.


Naja, zum einen werden nicht so viele pikante Daten auf eine Telefon sein und wenn, dann glaub ich wird auch die Verschlüsselung nicht viel helfen. Big Brother is watching you  :Wink:  Denn was da an Hintergrunddatenverkehr herrscht will ich gar nicht wissen was da alles gesendet, getrackt usw. wird.

Aber warum nicht einfach das alte Händi zum Outdoor Navi umfunktionieren. Mach ich jetzt gerade. Orux Map sieht auf den ersten Blick da sehr vielversprechend aus. Halterung fürs Phone besorgen App drauf und ab geht´s.

Für das was ich es nutzen werde wirds reichen, da wäre mir um die 200€ leid, die ich für ein reines Outdoornavi ausgeben müsste.

----------


## georg

> Naja, zum einen werden nicht so viele pikante Daten auf eine Telefon sein und wenn, dann glaub ich wird auch die Verschlüsselung nicht viel helfen. Big Brother is watching you


1. Wenn du ein Smartphone als solches nutzt, dann sind da sehr wohl wichtige Daten drauf.
2. Da gehts nicht um die Angst vor der NSA und dergleichen.

Da gehts darum, dass wenn zB du das Telefon verlierst oder es gestohlen wird, der "Finder" mit den gespeicherten Daten eigentlich deine Online Identität übernehmen kann. Das wird mit der Verschlüsselung sehr effektiv verhindert - zwar ist, wenn die Sperre nicht aktiv ist, das Telefon natürlich von vorne bis hinten benutzbar, aber der "Finder" merkt auch nichts davon, dass es eine Verschlüsselung gibt. D.h. sobald die Sperre aktiv ist, ist es vorbei.

Mein Gedanke dabei ist einfach folgender: Bei Outdooraktivitäten  ist es unwahrscheinlich dass das Telefon gestohlen wird. Falls doch zB im Schlaf im Freien, Zelt, Hütte usw, dann ist es ausgeschalten um den Akku zu schonen. Wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass ich es verliere, und dann ist es entweder völlig verloren weil es zB in einer Gletscherspalte liegt oder es erst gefunden wird wenn die Sperre längst wieder aktiv bzw der Akku leer ist.

Derzeit ist das Verschlüsseln wegen der 30min maximaler inaktiver Zeit aber nicht möglich/sinnvoll. Die Alternative ist wie du vorgeschlagen hast, ein altes Smartphone zum Navi umzufunktionieren. Aber dann muß ich wieder alles doppelt mitschleppen..  :Frown:  Abgesehen davon, dass man ein brauchbares Smartphone übrig haben muss.




> Hoffe auch auf persönliche Erfahrungskommentare...


Samsung Galaxy S
Sehr langsames GPS. Das war aber so unbrauchbar, dass ich vermute, dass das Gerät defekt, oder komplett verkonfiguriert war.

Samsung Galaxy S2 - i9100
Mein derzeitiges Standardgerät.
+) Wie oben beschrieben mit aufgeräumter Stockfirmware hält der Akku 2 Tage - siehe auch Diskussion mit Nose. Da der Akku wechselbar ist, und ein Original Ersatzakku nicht viel kostet und es auch größere Akkus gibt, ist das Ding im Vergleich zu anderen Smartphones schon als Dauerläufer zu bezeichnen.
-) Nachteilig ist die fehlende Dichtheit gegen Feuchtigkeit. Abhilfe: Telefon ins ZIP Sackerl. Kann man durch den Kunststoff bedienen, muß man nicht rausnehmen.
-) GPS braucht (wie fast alle Smartphones) eine Änderung. Man muß die gps.conf ändern und ortsübliche Server eintragen.
Wartezeit für GPS Fix mit Stdardversion ca 1-2min, mit ortsangepaßter Version ~30sek.
Das bedingt aber (glaub ich) ein gerootetes Gerät (Meine sind immer gerooted daher weiß ich das nicht.). Einfach mal nach gps.conf suchen. Wichtig dabei: Möglichst wenig aber sinnvolle Einträge. Wenn ein Eintrag einen Error hervorruft, dann verlängert das die Wartezeit um rund 5sek.

Iphone 4S
-) Kleines Display
-) Wenig Laufzeit
-) GPS Fix dauert ewig und Apple üblich gibts keine Abhilfe
-) Apple Spinnereien
Imho unbrauchbar weil kein Wechselakku.

Cat B15
Hab ich selber nicht gehabt  nur im Einsatz gesehen.
+) Macht einen stabilen Eindruck
-) Leistung: Es ist etwas langsamer als mein Samsung Galaxy S2. Die einen meinen es reicht gerade die anderen meinen es ist zu langsam. Meiner Meinung nach ist es für die Anwendung ausreichend, es hat aber definitiv nur für eine offene App Speicher mehr nicht. Siehe auch nächster Punkt.
-) 512MB Ram - muß man checken ob das für die Navisoftware ausreicht.
-) Nur 4GB interner Speicher. Wenn man mehrere Karten hat ist das definitiv zu wenig. Dh. eine zusätzliche Speicherkarte muß her. -> Kosten, Stromverbrauch und die Navisoftware muß auf die Karten auf dem externen SD Speicher zugreifen können.

----------


## willi

für was braucht man eigentlich ein Smartphone als Outdoorhandy?Kauft ihr am Berg bei Zalando ein? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Kauft ihr am Berg bei Zalando ein?


Nicht nur dort auch bei Ebay, Amazon usw........  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Weils die einfachste und meist auch die günstigste Lösung ist um auf einer Biketour in unbekanntem Gelände nicht in St. Niergendwo zu landen.
Auch gibt es viele schöne Touren von anderen die man nachfahren kann/will. Also entweder du nimmst dein Händi oder du kaufst die ein GPS für weitere ~200€

----------


## Pilatus

vor allem hat man das Telefon eh schon dabei.

----------


## georg

> für was braucht man eigentlich ein Smartphone als Outdoorhandy?


Weil dezitierte GPS Geräte..
1) .. Displays/Touchscreens haben für die Smartphone Hersteller vor 5 jahren geprügelt und ausgelacht worden wären.
2) Das gilt auch für den Rest der Hardware.
3) .. auch nicht bessere Akkus haben.
4) .. schlechteres Kartenmaterial bieten.
5) .. für schlechteres Kartenmaterial auch noch mehr Geld verlangen.
6) .. unflexibler bei selbst erstellten Kartenmaterial sind bzw das nur mit tuerer und komplizierter Zusatzsoftware am Windows PC "können".
7) .. alles in allem eine reine Kundenverarsche und -abzocke darstellen. Nur für Spezialfälle zB wirklich hohe Berge, Arktisexpedition etc. wenn spezielle Geräte ohne Touchscreen benötigt werden.
8) Man hat ein Telefon (+ Photoapparat und Videokamera, ..) gleich dabei.

----------


## Sethimus

> 1. Wenn du ein Smartphone als solches nutzt, dann sind da sehr wohl wichtige Daten drauf.
> 2. Da gehts nicht um die Angst vor der NSA und dergleichen.
> 
> Da gehts darum, dass wenn zB du das Telefon verlierst oder es gestohlen wird, der "Finder" mit den gespeicherten Daten eigentlich deine Online Identität übernehmen kann. Das wird mit der Verschlüsselung sehr effektiv verhindert - zwar ist, wenn die Sperre nicht aktiv ist, das Telefon natürlich von vorne bis hinten benutzbar, aber der "Finder" merkt auch nichts davon, dass es eine Verschlüsselung gibt. D.h. sobald die Sperre aktiv ist, ist es vorbei.
> 
> Mein Gedanke dabei ist einfach folgender: Bei Outdooraktivitäten  ist es unwahrscheinlich dass das Telefon gestohlen wird. Falls doch zB im Schlaf im Freien, Zelt, Hütte usw, dann ist es ausgeschalten um den Akku zu schonen. Wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass ich es verliere, und dann ist es entweder völlig verloren weil es zB in einer Gletscherspalte liegt oder es erst gefunden wird wenn die Sperre längst wieder aktiv bzw der Akku leer ist.
> 
> Derzeit ist das Verschlüsseln wegen der 30min maximaler inaktiver Zeit aber nicht möglich/sinnvoll. Die Alternative ist wie du vorgeschlagen hast, ein altes Smartphone zum Navi umzufunktionieren. Aber dann muß ich wieder alles doppelt mitschleppen..  Abgesehen davon, dass man ein brauchbares Smartphone übrig haben muss.


mei, dann gehst halt sobald du merkst dass es weg ist mit der naechsten inet moeglichkeit online, auf icloud.com, suchst das handy ueber "mein iphone finden" und loescht den inhalt. done. ein finder/dieb wird dann nicht mehr viel mit anfangen koennen.

----------


## georg

@Sethimus:  :Lol:   :Rolleyes:  :Twisted:  :Spam: Kein weiterer Kommentar.

----------


## Sethimus

du kennst die komplett sperrung des geraets ab ios7?

----------


## Nose

weils eben weiter oben um verschiedene kartensoftware ging werf ich mal OSMAnd in den raum. Gibt auch n Addon was dann höhenlinien zur Verfügung stellt. Habs zwar noch nicht im Outdoor-Gebrauch getestet, aber sieht sehr sehr vielversprechend aus, find ich!

----------


## georg

@Sethimus: Du meinst das tatsächlich ernst? Natürlich kenn ich das. Ist aber nutzlos ohne Internetzugang, vertrauenswürdige Geräte usw. Der einzig sichere Schutz deiner Daten auf dem Gerät ist Verschlüsselung. Ein Killswitch ist nur dafür gut um dem Dieb eine reinzuhauen und auch nur dann wenn du einen Account vorher eingerichtet hast.
Eine Einschulung deinerseits ist aber hier OT.

----------


## Sethimus

www.heise.de/security/artikel...t-2066500.html




> Mit iOS 7 aktiviert Apple diese Verschlüsselung jetzt zwangsweise. Konkret werden alle Dateien, die eine App in den Unterordnern Documents/ und Library/ mit der Schutzklasse NSFileProtectionCompleteUntilFirstUserAuthenticati  on versehen. Diese sorgt dafür, dass die Daten erst verfügbar sind, wenn sich der Anwender nach dem Start des Geräts das erste Mal mit seinem Passcode angemeldet hat. Der Fingerabdruck genügt dabei übrigens nicht – bei einem Neustart ist tatsächlich immer der komplette Code einzugeben.
> 
> Diese Verschlüsselung soll vor einem Angreifer schützen, der ein ausgeschaltetes iPhone in die Finger bekommt. In allen Modellen bis zum iPhone 4 enthält der fest im System verankerte Boot-Code eine Sicherheitslücke, die es erlaubt, auf diesen Geräten eine eigene, passend manipulierte Firmware zu starten. Dieses Problem lässt sich auch nicht durch ein Firmware-Update beheben. In den Nachfolge-Modellen ist zwar bislang keine solche Lücke bekannt – aber niemand traut sich, darauf zu wetten, dass es keine mehr gibt.

----------


## georg

@Sethimus: Du verstehst es nicht. Egal.

@Topic: Weiter oben habe ich geschrieben, dass für Smartphones bessere und billigere Karten verfügbar sind. Das ist derzeit offenbar nicht so, zumindest nicht in Österreich. Sowohl die BEV als auch die AV Karten sind in der digitalen offline Version derzeit ausverkauft.
Solange aber online OSM Karten ausreichen - was für Biketouren bis ins Mittelgebirge oft so ist - sind BEV und AV Karten irrelevant.

----------


## Sethimus

dann erklaers mir doch? ich versteh irgendwie deinen usercase nicht, fuer 98% aller fortune 500 unternehmen scheint das iphone sicher genug zu sein, an was super geheimen arbeitest du dass du meinst bei android besser aufgehoben zu sein? fuer mich klingt das alles nur nach grumpy neckbeard gehabe und nicht nach nachwievor vorhandenen luecken in ios...

----------


## georg

@Karten:
1. Vom Alpenverein habe ich die Auskunft bekommen, dass es eine neue Auflage vermutlich im Herbst geben wird.
2. BEV hat die offline Version eingestellt. das ist sehr schade, dass gerade der Staat nicht dafür sorgen kann, dass es nutzbare digitale Karten käuflich gibt.

@Sethimus: Du bist total OT und blank in Navigation, Outdoor und Offline Usage. Mach nen neuen Thread auf aber nicht hier.

----------

